# Nutrient Problems



## AlexMC (Aug 28, 2005)

My plants (mainly hygrophila polisperma and hygrophila polisperma rosanervig) , are growing fast but the leafs are very thin and many have holes in them. I'm also getting very big leafs.

I know that this should be a nutricional deficit but I don't know wich nutrient is lacking.

My setup:

* Aqua: EHEIM MP 60 x 35 x 40 (84 liters)
* Filter: EHEIM ECCO 2232
* Heater: Jäger 75W
* Light: 2 x 55W (4000K e 6500K)
* CO2: JBL Kit.
* fertile soil: ADA Powersand
* substract: ADA Aquasoil Amazon

*Fish: 10 Paracheirodon axelrodi;
3 Crossocheilus siamensis;
1 Parotocinclus jumbo;
4 caridina japonica;
30 Red Cherry's;

*Maintainance: weekly 50% water change;
After the change I add anti-chlorine (waterlife haloex);
Aqua is at 25 ºc;

I also add after the water change 8ml of Plant Nutrition liquid from tropica, composition:
K 0.80% - Mg 0.39% - S 0.91% - B 0.004% - Cu 0.006% - Fe 0.07% - Mn 0.04% - Mo 0.002% - Zn 0.002%

At the moment I can't test the water parameters so I ask if someone knows what is hapening with my aqua?

Picture of my setup:


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi you say you add 8ml of Plant Nutrition liquid from tropica in 87 lt what that adds in relation to nutrients one can't deduct from the content %. How old is this tank? Is the aquasoil able to sustain it's nutrient needs? I would suggest you follow a dosing regime like pps pro to assure that sufficient amounts of nutrients are available to the plants.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

It could be a potassium deficiency.


----------



## AlexMC (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks for your fast reply Freeman.



Freemann said:


> Hi you say you add 8ml of Plant Nutrition liquid from tropica in 87 lt what that adds in relation to nutrients one can't deduct from the content %.


The botle has 250ml, that's the only indication I have.



Freemann said:


> How old is this tank?


The tank is 4 months old.



Freemann said:


> I would suggest you follow a dosing regime like pps pro to assure that sufficient amounts of nutrients are available to the plants.


Sorry, I don't understand, what do you mean by pps pro?


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Check this thread for pps pro:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/pps-analysis-feedback/39491-newbie-guide-pps-pro.html
The ferts in combination with your aquasoil would make a good fert regime, with PPS Pro you will be adding minimal-predictable all range ferts.


----------



## AlexMC (Aug 28, 2005)

Freemann said:


> Check this thread for pps pro:
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/pps-analysis-feedback/39491-newbie-guide-pps-pro.html
> The ferts in combination with your aquasoil would make a good fert regime, with PPS Pro you will be adding minimal-predictable all range ferts.


Thanks, the PPS Pro regime looks great, the problem is where to buy the components here in Portugal 

I also use that thank to breed red cherry's do you thing this regime could warm them?


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

> Thanks, the PPS Pro regime looks great, the problem is where to buy the components here in Portugal


Well any agricultural supplier will stock them all including some trace mixture.
Also any chemicals supplier will be able to provide you with pure grade of the same chemicals minus the trace mixture.


> I also use that tank to breed red cherry's do you thing this regime could warm them?


The cherries will have absolutely no problem with the addition of this ferts.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Also try a pharmacy, that's where I get my dry chemicals here.

You have pretty high light so you will need to dose the macros such as the ones in the pps-pro (NO3, PO4 etc). You can continue to use the Tropica Plant Nutrition for the micros instead of the CSM+B in pps-pro.


----------



## AlexMC (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks, today I will ask in the local Pharmacy.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Chemicals can be ordered from local Drug Store, Chemical Supply store, Plant Product Supplier, Hydroponics Store, etc.


----------



## AlexMC (Aug 28, 2005)

I made the PPS-Pro recipe for the first time, I followed the quantities but some of the chemicals didn't dissolved completely, I can still notice some powder in the bottom of the bottle (even after I let it rest for a couple of days).

Is it still OK to use?

What could I have done wrong?


----------

